# Do pink's still run the AuSable River waters



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

About 10 years ago I fished the AuSable River for Kings but was to early I think. But that weekend we took limits of small pink salmon. They would hit about anything thrown there way. I wonder if the river still gets a decent run of the fish or has that gone away.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I remember that year, and have not seen anything like it in the Ausable since. I have seen a few here and there, but not like that one year. Alpena had them, too; but not anymore. 
They fought just like Bass sized Salmon, hit anything bright (I mostly used yarn flies), and tasted terrible. But their eggs worked fine for Steelhead and looked exactly like King eggs did at the time. 

Anyone notice that King eggs are getting smaller over the last few years? If I mix eggs from more than one fish, I get different sizes mixed together.


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

We had a heck of a year in the UP 2 yrs ago.They just kept coming up the little river we wade. I make a trip every year,this is year number 11. I almost gave up this year and was thinking about going to the gulf for shark but I couldnt miss a year up there.


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

I remember that year also. My records say it was '93. I started catching them on Labor Day and still seen them around as late as deer season. The East Branch got a huge run of them. They were spawning by the hundreds in the drain. Definately not fit for eating though. Now you may pick up a few here and there but not in the #'s that your referring to. 

The St. Mary's used to get a plentiful run of pinks and they were still decent for eating (silver). Haven't been up there for them in about 10 years so not sure how the run is now. If I made a trip for pinks the St. Mary's would be my first choice though...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The Au Sable still gets pinks every year. I see them every year. Some years have more than other's, and there's never alot. They have been getting alot of them out in the lake in the area this summer, so who knows come fall.



> Anyone notice that King eggs are getting smaller over the last few years? If I mix eggs from more than one fish, I get different sizes mixed together.


Yes, I have also noticed a much smaller size, between steelhead, and LRB eggs. I've also noticed a difference in color with the size of the fish. Small, 5-8lb hens have small eggs, but a great, bright orange color, while bigger fish around 14-15lbs, have large, pale yellow-orange eggs. I like the small bright orange ones best, tie those in white netting, fall steelhead look out!


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> I remember that year, and have not seen anything like it in the Ausable since. I have seen a few here and there, but not like that one year. Alpena had them, too; but not anymore.
> They fought just like Bass sized Salmon, hit anything bright (I mostly used yarn flies), and tasted terrible. But their eggs worked fine for Steelhead and looked exactly like King eggs did at the time.
> 
> Anyone notice that King eggs are getting smaller over the last few years? If I mix eggs from more than one fish, I get different sizes mixed together.


You thought they tasted terrible ? I wonder if it has to do with water temps? I used to go to the Soo every year an nail them in the St. Mary's, we would bring them to the camp site and throw them on the grill fresh and I much prefered to King's. But the St. Mary's is bitter cold. Could have been the case of beer helped the tatste, but I definitely wouldn't say terrible.


----------



## Wook (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm with Krull, the one's I caught in the St. Mary's were solid on the grill. They were pure silver though.......not sure if the fish mentioned in the East Branch were colored up or not.??

Black and purple Northport Nailers..........they couldn't leave em alone!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Maybe when they are silver, and are caught from cold water, they are good to eat. When I have caught them they were darker, in warm water, and tasted bad - even worse than the darkening Kings in the same rivers at the same time. I just like the eggs for Steelhead fishing anyhow. 
Kings with loose eggs are for Seagulls to eat, not for me. But I am glad to give them to some of the "Seagulls" I know. I have donated some to a store owner who has a caged bear before. :evil:


----------

